# LA info please



## Lensmeister (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone know if there is a classic street sign post at the corner of Sunset and vine ?  You know the kind I mean one points one way and the other points at a right angle ...... 

I have an album by a British Band and I wanted to photograph it as it is the title.

I hope to visit Venice Beach area on advice from Thorhammer (thanks mate  )

Anything else worth shooting ?

Oh I have four nights, one day is at Universal studios, one day is Santa Monica area (shops and beach), one day is driving to SD.  Leaves us only half a day in reality 

Any idea welcome, but must be wife/Kids friendly (well almost).


----------

